# Pup comes home in one week!



## konathegsd (Dec 3, 2016)

In one week Vasko comes home! It’s been about a year of waiting but it’s finally here! Time really flew by. We are very excited! He is stunning


----------



## ausdland (Oct 21, 2015)

Alert eyes, nice structure, I want one :wub:


----------



## dogma13 (Mar 8, 2014)

The picture with his tongue sticking out!Handsome little devil


----------



## BigOzzy2018 (Jan 27, 2018)

Very exciting and What a cutie. I have to remember when Ozzy was that little and it’s only been 2 1/2 months. Enjoy the moments


----------



## konathegsd (Dec 3, 2016)

Seems like it was just yesterday when kona was a puppy! Time sure flies


----------



## Apex1 (May 19, 2017)

O wow he is a super adorable puppy. Congratulations


----------



## konathegsd (Dec 3, 2016)

Apex1 said:


> O wow he is a super adorable puppy. Congratulations


Thank you!


----------



## Pytheis (Sep 23, 2016)

Is this your service dog prospect puppy?


----------



## konathegsd (Dec 3, 2016)

ausdland said:


> Alert eyes, nice structure, I want one /forum/images/smilies/wub.gif


i would love to put him in a conformation show when he’s older.


----------



## konathegsd (Dec 3, 2016)

Pytheis said:


> Is this your service dog prospect puppy?


Yes!


----------



## Pytheis (Sep 23, 2016)

Yay! Congratulations and good luck!

Are you working with a trainer already?


----------



## konathegsd (Dec 3, 2016)

Pytheis said:


> Yay! Congratulations and good luck!
> 
> Are you working with a trainer already?


No I’m planning on doing all of his training myself ! Since kona washed I have been studying and reading books like crazy and I am very confident in my ability to do all of the training, however I do have resources available if I ever do need help! Kona still knows a bunch of tasks that I taught her to perform so I know exactly how to go about his training.


----------



## Pytheis (Sep 23, 2016)

I have always thought that the task training is the easiest part. My biggest obstacle with my SD prospect was getting him to be calm around other people and dogs, but any well trained dog should be able to do that, SD or not. He never had issues going into stores and public places like that and behaving well. He washed because he was dog reactive in the end.


----------



## konathegsd (Dec 3, 2016)

Pytheis said:


> I have always thought that the task training is the easiest part. My biggest obstacle with my SD prospect was getting him to be calm around other people and dogs, but any well trained dog should be able to do that, SD or not. He never had issues going into stores and public places like that and behaving well. He washed because he was dog reactive in the end.


Kona ultimately washed because she had a fear of strangers as many of you know. She also has way too low of a drive. She’s doing great now though and can be totally calm around people and dogs but it took a while to get there! The public access training is definitely the toughest.


----------



## konathegsd (Dec 3, 2016)

https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=rTwmOnFcvy8


----------



## Pytheis (Sep 23, 2016)

They look like *trouble*!


----------



## konathegsd (Dec 3, 2016)

Pytheis said:


> They look like *trouble*!


Haha I know right! He is the one with one ear up and one ear half way up. He is def one of the less crazy/ more independent ones.


----------



## wolfy dog (Aug 1, 2012)

That's a good looking litter. What a fun video. Don't you feel guilty removing yours from all that fun? 
Thanks for posting. Who is the breeder? They did a good job!


----------



## konathegsd (Dec 3, 2016)

wolfy dog said:


> That's a good looking litter. What a fun video. Don't you feel guilty removing yours from all that fun? /forum/images/smilies/wink.gif
> Thanks for posting. Who is the breeder? They did a good job!


Haha yes! The breeder is vom amwolf. The pups are ddr Czech and west. I love when the pups go running to try to get to daddy!


----------



## KaiserAus (Dec 16, 2016)

Congrats! He is super cute!!


----------



## konathegsd (Dec 3, 2016)

KaiserAus said:


> Congrats! He is super cute!!


Thanks! We are super excited and can’t wait to start training. We leave on Wednesday !


----------



## konathegsd (Dec 3, 2016)

Vasko is home. He survived the 30 hour drive home great. He has been with us four nights now (two of those in a hotel)

His parents are amazing with him. The black shepherd is his half brother.


----------



## konathegsd (Dec 3, 2016)




----------



## BigOzzy2018 (Jan 27, 2018)

Congrats such a handsome pup. Now, let the fun begin


----------



## Hellish (Jul 29, 2017)

I am loving the family pics. Congratulations on your new baby.


----------



## konathegsd (Dec 3, 2016)

Thank you!


----------



## tim_s_adams (Aug 9, 2017)

Congratulations, what a cute puppy! Let the adventure begin >


----------



## Mei (Mar 30, 2018)

Awesome. Congrats!


----------



## lonewolf1977 (Feb 11, 2009)

Adorable!!


----------



## konathegsd (Dec 3, 2016)

He is already growing! These are his two sisters


----------



## konathegsd (Dec 3, 2016)

Here is his 8 week old stack. 














He is currently 20 pounds and turns 10 weeks tomorrow !


----------



## wolfy dog (Aug 1, 2012)

Gorgeous pup! Enjoy the cute puppy stage. It is over before you know it.


----------



## konathegsd (Dec 3, 2016)

Thank you! I swear this boy is nocturnal. He is pretty crazy, much crazier than kona ever was LOL. He sleeps most of the day and gets crazy at night. I can’t wait for him to grow up lol!


----------



## konathegsd (Dec 3, 2016)

wolfy dog said:


> Gorgeous pup! Enjoy the cute puppy stage. It is over before you know it.


It really is over before you know it! He’s already huge :0


----------



## konathegsd (Dec 3, 2016)




----------



## Pytheis (Sep 23, 2016)

He is a handsome boy!

Where did you get that collar?


----------



## konathegsd (Dec 3, 2016)

Pytheis said:


> He is a handsome boy!
> 
> Where did you get that collar?


Desertk9 !


----------



## konathegsd (Dec 3, 2016)

Vasko isn’t so small anymore!


----------



## konathegsd (Dec 3, 2016)

Vasko is now 5 months old. This dog is everything I could have ever asked for.


----------



## Mei (Mar 30, 2018)

GREAT, happy lookin pups! Good job!


----------



## dogcrazy (Oct 26, 2018)

I am having a hard time getting in touch with Vom Amwolf. Any word on if she is still breeding?


----------



## konathegsd (Dec 3, 2016)

dogcrazy said:


> I am having a hard time getting in touch with Vom Amwolf. Any word on if she is still breeding?


Yes she is still breeding! Vaskos mom retired but she has a couple other breeding females.


----------



## konathegsd (Dec 3, 2016)

Little dude is not so little anymore —6 months


----------



## gsdworld7 (Nov 3, 2018)

Your pup is gorgeous! Congratulations!


----------



## huntergreen (Jun 28, 2012)

Nice looking dogs !


----------

